# Case officer asking for Evidence of employment



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear All,

I have applied for a 176 Skilled Sponsored Visa. Following are the details.

1. IELTS with score of 7 on each module.
2. Gained positive skills assessment from ACS for my nominated occupation (Database Administrator)
3. Gained State Sponsorship from Victoria.
4. I have 3 and a half years of experience in my previous organization and one year of experience in my current organization (both jobs were as Database Administrator)
5. My DIAC point mark is 65.
6. Lodged application with DIAC on 16th Mar 2012, Case Officer assigned on 12th April 2012.

Today I received email from my case officer in which she is asking for "Evidence" of employment. I provided following evidence with my application.

1. Letter from HR Department of my previous organization, detailing my job profile and my period of employment (3 and a half years), signed by Manager HR.
2. Letter from HR Department of my current organization, confirming my employment and period of employment (1 year), signed by Manager HR. A separate job profile with mine and my manager's signatures.

Now I am asked by case officer to provide following within 28 days.

● Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your manager;
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents.

I am confused that I already provided DIAC with employment reference letters signed by the HR Managers of my previous and current organizations. Why they are asking for them to be signed by my managers? I have already emailed them reminding them that I already provided them the reference letters.

As for pay slips, do I have to provide Pay Slips for each month from my previous organization? (that's 42 pay slips!!!) Also in my previous organization, pay slips were only given if required by the employee. So may be I'll have 3-4 pay slips from my previous organization. I'm really not sure if they can provide me with 42 pay slips.

As for Bank Statements, do I have to provide them the bank statement for the last 4 years? Also, I joined my previous organization in Oct 2007. In Mar 2008 I changed my bank and closed my previous bank account. How can I provide bank statements from a bank account I closed 4 years ago?

As for Taxation documents, I have a tax certificate from my previous employer in which deduction of tax for one year is shown? Should that be enough? As for my current employer, I will get the Tax certificate after June 2012 as per government policy.

I am considering calling my case officer to discuss all these issues. Meanwhile, any help or advice from your side would be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best advice I could give you is that when your Co ask for certain documents, then you need to provide those. Trying to be difficult will serve no purpose and only affect yourself in the long run.

If you have previously provided letters, then you need to just reattach them again and maybe include a note that reference letters are only provided by your HR department. 

You should provide as many payslips as you possibly can. It is better to provide too much information as opposed to too little. I appreciate that it seems like a pain to get all these payslips but just remember that you are doing this for your visa - short term pain for long term gain! If you only have the 3 pay slips, provide it and include a note for your CO stating why you cannot provide the other payslips. If you have bank statements showing your salary being deposited in your bank account, then that would negate the need for some of the pay slips.

In short, provide what you can and add an explanation where you cannot provide a particular document. DIAC understands that we do not all hoard documents for years and that we may not have all the records at hand but as long as you provide what you can, typically this would be accepted.

Yes, you taxation certificate would work. Again, provide what you have and include an explanation where you do not have a particular document.

The idea is that you provide enough document to convince the CO of the claims that you have made on your application. The sooner you provide your documents, then the quicker your case can be finalised, bearing in mind that being from pakistan, then you will quite likely have to go through security checks and the sooner than can be started, then the quicker it can be completed and your application finalised.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

hammad83 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for a 176 Skilled Sponsored Visa. Following are the details.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can call your case officer to "discuss" . 

For the documents you already submitted, remind them that you did or just resubmit them.
For payslips try to get at least 12 months pay slips from each employer, bank statements should be In-Sync with the payslips , you don't need ur entire lifetime bank history. 

IF u don't have payslips at all, bank statements by themselves maybe enough and explain to DIAC that ur company did not have a payslip system (many don't)

IF bank closed, do u have any old copies lying around approach the bank and tell them some of them provide facility to get old statements even after u close.. If not, you may have to explain it to diac in a letter. 

Throw at them whatever you can, like ID Cards, bonus letter, appraisal , promotion, any document with letter head with ur name and details on it helps a lot to prove ur situation .


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

hammad83 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for a 176 Skilled Sponsored Visa. Following are the details.
> 
> ...


Dear Hammad,
Experience work letter:
you need to provide an experience letter mentioning tools you have been using, atleast 5 responsibilities which matches your occupation, your pay mentioned on letter, your designation and full name. This letter can be signed by your manager or director or HR department whoever issues the letter. The Work/Experience letters containing any less information are not considered by COs. just in case if you dont get tht type of work experience letter you will have to go to statutory declaration's way..

Pay Slips:
its better to provide pay slips of each month. though my agent once mentioned to me that if i can provide atleast one pay slip for each quarter for last 3-4 years it will be great.. Pay slips can easily be gotten. they are not as such a problem for any organization to issue.. [those will be issued on previous dates mind you]

Bank statements:
I guess you atleast need to provide bank statement of last three years.. correct me if i am wrong anyone. i submitted my bank statement of complete working tenure. with me my bank was merged into another bank so my account number was changed. I asked them to get my bank statement from archives. and they did that. banks are usually very helpful they might charge you with a nominal fees but i am sure they can provide bank statement of old accounts [i am working for a bank and i can tell yeah its not tht big an issue]

Taxation document:
this document is issued every year by the company. you better get hold of tht document from the company. [in my case no such document was provided since initially i was working for a small software house. they provided me a letter showing how much amount was deducted from my salary every year (total for salary and deducted taxes) signed by HR and Admin officer], so i submitted that. and my agent didn't say anything against it btw, so i guess those can also work. but it will be better if you can get proper taxation certificates. get those certificates of atleast last 3 years. for this year mention that you will provide it in june to your CO.

Regards
T.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

You can't "discuss". The procedures are the same for all applicants. 
HR letter needs to be detail and include you job description (duties in detail). A letter just indicating XxX worked with us as DA is not sufficient. 
Pay slips, you don't have to provide all pay slips, 4 for each year (per quarter) is sufficient. 
Bank statement needs to be for the whole period. If you highlight the salary payments that should be sufficient. 
If the bank statement is not colored it needs to be stamped by the bank.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

You've said you provided - A separate job profile with mine and my manager's signatures.

Was this a statutory declaration?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

naoto said:


> If the bank statement is not colored it needs to be stamped by the bank.


Do the documents to DIAC need to sent by post or are they emailed (colour scans)?

I've read several time on here now that documents do not need to be notarized either if they are colour scans of the originals...


As for the original issue, guessing since you needed ACS you have the relevant references and in the correct format, I wouldn't be surprised if you just received a standard reply asking for information and that's the reason they are asking for it again. I doubt they would write a personalised letter at this stage of the application asking for basic information.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm surprised on the bank statements. I was also asked for payslips (covering 8 years mind you) and/or tax documents. I sent 2 payslips for every year that I could find (only could find back to 2005), as well as tax assessments from the tax office for the past 10 years (bar one year that I could not find). They never asked for bank statements. The payslips and tax assessments were fine afaik as they have not asked for anything else and documents for this are set to met. This was in addition to my detailed letter from my employers.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

shonawilke said:


> I'm surprised on the bank statements. I was also asked for payslips (covering 8 years mind you) and/or tax documents. I sent 2 payslips for every year that I could find (only could find back to 2005), as well as tax assessments from the tax office for the past 10 years (bar one year that I could not find). They never asked for bank statements. The payslips and tax assessments were fine afaik as they have not asked for anything else and documents for this are set to met. This was in addition to my detailed letter from my employers.


8 yrs payslips! Who keeps them! I think I can at best manage past 5 years. Will DIAC always ask for this or are you the unlucky one? Also, may I know whether you were with a single employer all along? I have changed 5 employers over 10 yrs. hope I am not asked to give all payslips.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Usually the "quality of submittion" is as follows:
1 - Tax statements (these cover pretty much it all
2 - Bank statements
3 - Payslips and references

For some countries like UK, USA and Canada just tax staitements might be enough (thou not recommended), because DIAC is hoocked up to the HM Revenue services, IRS, and CRA and vice-versa


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

bangalg said:


> 8 yrs payslips! Who keeps them! I think I can at best manage past 5 years. Will DIAC always ask for this or are you the unlucky one? Also, may I know whether you were with a single employer all along? I have changed 5 employers over 10 yrs. hope I am not asked to give all payslips.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I think it depends on how many years experience you are claiming for. Mine was the full 8+ years due to age for max points so I had to provide proof of employment for 10 years. I have been with the same employer for 9 years but only had payslips back for 6-7 of those. My employer had changed payroll systems as well and didn't have any more. I was lucky to find my tax assessments and could give those for 2002 and then 2004 - 2011. 2003 was missing. If they had asked me for bank statements I would have been in a pickle because I changed banks 2 years ago, and I don't have much from the old bank. I also found a 5 year long service award for 2007 from my current employer so sent that as well.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

naoto said:


> For some countries like UK, USA and Canada just tax staitements might be enough (thou not recommended), because DIAC is hoocked up to the HM Revenue services, IRS, and CRA and vice-versa


I wonder if this is correct - how is it that DIAC has access to our tax information? I consider that an invasion of privacy. There is no reason why foreign governments should have access to our tax information - especially of people who have never worked overseas before. 

I am not sure this is true - the US has a lot of compliance-related issues and is very particular with who it shares information with. Now I know our biometric passports are shared, but that's for obvious reasons!


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

If offer letter, peomotion/ salary revision letters and increment letters alongwith bank statement showing salary credit and tax deduction is not more than sufficient if Payslips or Tax returns are not available for most of the period of claimed experience?


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

Can we submit statutory declaration in place of employment reference letter


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
After reading this thread, I rushed to check my records- what kind of proofs I have apart from reference and relieving letters. This is my fifth employer in the past 10 years and I find that I have payslips for the past 7 years. No records available before that. I do have ALL the Bank Statements and the IT Returns of the past 11 years. I suppose that should be all right? Are is DIAC finicky enough to ask for payslips for the entire working period? Please let me know. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

No, u have enuf material in this context.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rajnirwan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we submit statutory declaration in place of employment reference letter


Yes, you can. However, you will need to state the reason as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter on headed paper and additionally, attach a lot of proof such as employment contract, payslips, bank statement, tax return statement, correspondence from your employer, etc to substantiate the claims that you make in your statutory declaration.

In such cases, too much information is far better than too little. I submitted a statutory declaration and attach every single piece of evidence that I had. I must have submitted over 50 documents - no questions were asked by the CO.


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice to read this, will do that as I hv lot of relevant papers available for each year of employment

Please help out with format of statutory declaration


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rajnirwan said:


> Nice to read this, will do that as I hv lot of relevant papers available for each year of employment
> 
> Please help out with format of statutory declaration


Please do a search on the forum. There are loads of examples posted and discussed in previous threads.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

> ● Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your manager;
> ● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> ● Taxation Documents.


If you have provided reference letter, just remind them. remember letter from HR is not enough, you must have a technical letter signed by manager showing projects, software, hardware used and ur contribution in project.
If you have pay slips, you can submit, if you don't have then request ur company to type a letter mentioning ur monthly salary and tax deduction etc. account/HR manager can sign this letter
If you can arrange bank submit, do send them, if u getting salary by cash, just get a letter from relevant department.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> If you have provided reference letter, just remind them. remember letter from HR is not enough, you must have a technical letter signed by manager showing projects, software, hardware used and ur contribution in project.
> If you have pay slips, you can submit, if you don't have then request ur company to type a letter mentioning ur monthly salary and tax deduction etc. account/HR manager can sign this letter
> If you can arrange bank submit, do send them, if u getting salary by cash, just get a letter from relevant department.


Hi,
I would have thought ACS would be the entity (and not DIAC) interested in really knowing whether what you did at work fits into the claimed Occupation. So ACS should be interested in the contents of the reference letters describing tools used, project contribution, etc. But once ACS has given a +ve assessment, why would DIAC want to do the same thing? DIAC should be interested in the genuineness of the claim to experience made ("did he really work there for that period") rather than repeat the ACS exercise.
Sorry, just airing my views here based on what I think is logical. Reality is different, looks like. But if DIAC wants any more detailed reference letter from me than the one I have already provided to ACS, then it would be impossible for me to get it. Of course, I can give the payslips, tax returns, etc....

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
A quick query- When DIAC asks for "Tax Statements", in the Indian context I suppose that means the Form-16 that the Employers give containing the details of the tax deducted from our salary. I suppose DIAC does not expect actual tax returns filed with IT authorities because this has really no reference to the employer. 
I am talking from the point of view of "Previous Employment verification". Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Hi,
> I would have thought ACS would be the entity (and not DIAC) interested in really knowing whether what you did at work fits into the claimed Occupation. So ACS should be interested in the contents of the reference letters describing tools used, project contribution, etc. But once ACS has given a +ve assessment, why would DIAC want to do the same thing? DIAC should be interested in the genuineness of the claim to experience made ("did he really work there for that period") rather than repeat the ACS exercise.
> Sorry, just airing my views here based on what I think is logical. Reality is different, looks like. But if DIAC wants any more detailed reference letter from me than the one I have already provided to ACS, then it would be impossible for me to get it. Of course, I can give the payslips, tax returns, etc....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


1 - if you are claiming points of qualification then DIAC will give you the points, not ACS. so you have to show the documents required for claiming the points.
2 - ACS will just analyse the contents you have provided in the letter and make decision on the basis of that. DIAC will verify are you really working the company you have mentioned and for that they ask for some proofs, bank statement, tax letter etc make sure you have worked for a company and you were a paid employee.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> If you have provided reference letter, just remind them. remember letter from HR is not enough, you must have a technical letter signed by manager showing projects, software, hardware used and ur contribution in project.
> If you have pay slips, you can submit, if you don't have then request ur company to type a letter mentioning ur monthly salary and tax deduction etc. account/HR manager can sign this letter
> If you can arrange bank submit, do send them, if u getting salary by cash, just get a letter from relevant department.


WOW Shafaqat u seems like an expert hahahaha
BTW its Shoaib Anwar


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

millinium_bug said:


> WOW Shafaqat u seems like an expert hahahaha
> BTW its Shoaib Anwar


What's you doing here? heheheehehe
Good luck with ur WA application application, do let me know if i can be helpful.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> What's you doing here? heheheehehe
> Good luck with ur WA application application, do let me know if i can be helpful.


LOL .... dude i am doing the same what u were doing years ago over here 
Thanx bro .... i am just planning to lodge my case before 1st July IA ..... now just waiting for WA SS response as it is the last milestone before my application to DIAC.... i hope i will lodge my case by mid of next month IA .....
plz PM me your hotmail ID's and other contacts....


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi friends,

I have a small query. I have less than 3 years of experience so I am not claiming points from DIAC. So, in this case too, do I need to submit work evidence ( payslips, tax returns etc) or normal reference letters stating my jobs/responsibilities will be sufficient ? 

Though I have not applied in DIAC still now (waiting for WA SS acceptance), I just wanted to know. 

Thank you 

Regards,
Nitisha!!!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

nitisha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a small query. I have less than 3 years of experience so I am not claiming points from DIAC. So, in this case too, do I need to submit work evidence ( payslips, tax returns etc) or normal reference letters stating my jobs/responsibilities will be sufficient ?
> 
> ...


Dear Nitisha,
These all documents must be provided to your CO, if he/ she will ask you to provide the above mentioned documents for proofs. Otherwise in your case if you are not claiming any point for experience then i don't think you should have to provide these documents.....
Secondly if you have applied for WA SS, here point is just how much experience is required in the State for your nominated occupation (Not no of years experience required by DIAC). Either your less than 3 years experience is acceptable in WA or not. If it is acceptable then your Skills Assessment Result is quite enough to get SS .....


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

well...WA does not specify for specific work experience...its rule is same as that of DIAC....( 12 months out of last 24 months)...IMO....thats why...if they have some rule as 3 years then i wont get SS.....

Regards,
nitisha!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

nitisha said:


> well...WA does not specify for specific work experience...its rule is same as that of DIAC....( 12 months out of last 24 months)...IMO....thats why...if they have some rule as 3 years then i wont get SS.....
> 
> Regards,
> nitisha!


If there is not such criteria, then why are you getting worry?


BTW when u applied for WA SS? 
and nowadays what is the timeline for WA SS?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> If there is not such criteria, then why are you getting worry?
> 
> 
> BTW when u applied for WA SS?
> ...



Well...so much is at stake..thats why...i am still waiting....good luck to u as well

regards,
nits!!


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear All,

Thanks for your replies. I have been in contact with my CO and she has accepted the reference letters I already provided. She's asking for a few pay slips that cover the work period I've claimed along with the Tax Documents. 

I have talked to my current and previous employers and hopefully will get all the required documents by next week.

Will keep you posted guys.

Regards,


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I have been in contact with my CO and she has accepted the reference letters I already provided. She's asking for a few pay slips that cover the work period I've claimed along with the Tax Documents.
> 
> ...


Thats great ..... all the best bro


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

How can we get old Pay slips and Tax Letters from previous employer? Will they take pain for us?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> How can we get old Pay slips and Tax Letters from previous employer? Will they take pain for us?


Ideally, you are supposed to have soft copies of payslips with you. But that is really not practical. I do not have payslips older than 7 years. But I do have tax returns of the past 8years. I hope that is considered by DIAC.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> How can we get old Pay slips and Tax Letters from previous employer? Will they take pain for us?


I had no tax, payslip, bank statement or any other proof of salary etc for my first job carrying 1.8 years exp, so i got a letter from company mentioning my salary. I was not eligible for tax at that time.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> How can we get old Pay slips and Tax Letters from previous employer? Will they take pain for us?


I had no tax, payslip, bank statement or any other proof of salary etc for my first job carrying 1.8 years exp, so i got a letter from company mentioning my salary. I was not eligible for tax at that time.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> I had no tax, payslip, bank statement or any other proof of salary etc for my first job carrying 1.8 years exp, so i got a letter from company mentioning my salary. I was not eligible for tax at that time.


shafaqat i may be need same sort of letter .... Plz do share me this letter as i have already told you my situation


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
There is one payslip for each month. I have some 90+ payslips across 4 employers. They are in PDF format. Can I merge them into one file (per employer) using a file-merge tool so that it becomes convenient to upload on DIAC site? Or will it make the whole thing look ungenuine? Has anyone done this kind of a thing for payslips?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea Shafqat, thats what i think too, when u have Tax letter from employer, salary proof from your bank statement, increment letters, and other correspondence from Head office, pay slip become least important, specially when u are working in a reputable organization.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> There is one payslip for each month. I have some 90+ payslips across 4 employers. They are in PDF format. Can I merge them into one file (per employer) using a file-merge tool so that it becomes convenient to upload on DIAC site? Or will it make the whole thing look ungenuine? Has anyone done this kind of a thing for payslips?


create 1 file but also consider the file upload limit on DIAC site.


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> There is one payslip for each month. I have some 90+ payslips across 4 employers. They are in PDF format. Can I merge them into one file (per employer) using a file-merge tool so that it becomes convenient to upload on DIAC site? Or will it make the whole thing look ungenuine? Has anyone done this kind of a thing for payslips?


You need not provide PaySlip for every month. One PaySlip every six months will do. And you can club the payslips in a single file. That is how I did. And you can provide ITR, Bank statement highlighting the salary credit etc. to prove your employment.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

pawinder_gupta said:


> You need not provide PaySlip for every month. One PaySlip every six months will do. And you can club the payslips in a single file. That is how I did. And you can provide ITR, Bank statement highlighting the salary credit etc. to prove your employment.


Ok. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, you can. However, you will need to state the reason as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter on headed paper and additionally, attach a lot of proof such as employment contract, payslips, bank statement, tax return statement, correspondence from your employer, etc to substantiate the claims that you make in your statutory declaration.
> 
> In such cases, too much information is far better than too little. I submitted a statutory declaration and attach every single piece of evidence that I had. I must have submitted over 50 documents - no questions were asked by the CO.


Hi Maz25,
Do we have to submit the self stat dec and a stat dec signed by colleague/supervisor or one of the two would suffice?

Also, where do we state the reason for being unable to submit the required docs while uploading the stat decs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

In my case, for DIAC, I submitted one stat dec signed by my supervisor since I'm working for the same company for the last 6 years. But if you've more than 1 company covering your last 24 months, then 1 for each of those.. Also I provided the reason why couldn't I provide it on my company letter head


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just to inform you guys, last week I got all Salary Slips and Tax Computation Sheet from my current employer. This week, after facing a lot of reluctance from my previous employer, I got some salary slips which cover the start, middle and end of my employment at my previous company. My previous employer was so reluctant to provide my tax records that I had to use a reference in a local tax office, got report of the tax deducted by my previous employer for all years and got it signed and stamped by Tax officer. Hope this will satisfy my case officer.

The references I provided at the time of lodgement are accepted by my CO.

She didn't ask for bank statements in her reply to my email. She just told me that references are acceptable and she just needs a few pay slips and tax records that cover the start, middle and end of my claimed work experience. 

Do you guys think I should still send bank statements? Getting old bank statements may require another week and I have time till 8th May.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

louisam said:


> In my case, for DIAC, I submitted one stat dec signed by my supervisor since I'm working for the same company for the last 6 years. But if you've more than 1 company covering your last 24 months, then 1 for each of those.. Also I provided the reason why couldn't I provide it on my company letter head


Is it true that you got your 175 Visa in just one year? That's amazing!


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> LOL .... dude i am doing the same what u were doing years ago over here
> Thanx bro .... i am just planning to lodge my case before 1st July IA ..... now just waiting for WA SS response as it is the last milestone before my application to DIAC.... i hope i will lodge my case by mid of next month IA .....
> plz PM me your hotmail ID's and other contacts....
> 
> ...


How are you able to apply for WA SS without 7 in each band? Does WA have an exception in the band scores for IELTS?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hope that all turned out well


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

bounce


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,

I applied for 475 subclass visa wid DIAC on 9 May. In my document check list i got " Evidence of work experience". Actually I am not claiming points for work experience as I have under 3 years of experience. I am bit worried because for that " evidence", I only have reference letters, pay slips and bank statements but i am finding it very difficult for tax documents. Will these docs be sufficient ? :confused2:

Thank you


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi

What was ur deadline for submission of PCC and medicals.....

did u submitt them earlier...., 

is it true that the decision will only be made after the time they have given for submission of documents (even if you have submitted the documents well in advance. 



JBY said:


> I don't think you can call your case officer to "discuss" .
> 
> For the documents you already submitted, remind them that you did or just resubmit them.
> For payslips try to get at least 12 months pay slips from each employer, bank statements should be In-Sync with the payslips , you don't need ur entire lifetime bank history.
> ...


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Nitisha You can only provide what you have, add maximum documents. Dont worry for things u dont have and give affidavit. Let the Case officer decide that u have provided sufficient documents to establish your claim.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

I submitted my pay slips, tax records and bank statements to DIAC and they accepted the documents as sufficient evidence of employment 

Now, any idea when i'll be asked for Medics and PCC? also, are both the medics and PCC requested at same time or medic is asked first or PCC first?

Regards,


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Depends on your Visa class. But hppe it will be early.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok. Well since I am from an HR country is it likely that the request for Medics and PCCs will be delayed? Any recent sample cases from HR countries' applicants?

Regards,


----------



## st7001 (May 21, 2012)

*Evidence f employment, any advise please ??*

Hi everyone, hope you all well.

(VISA 885)
Just got a quick question, i'm in very bad place now, as CO asked for my evidence of employment during 2007 -2008 which i don't have any payslip/taxation letter as i only work as cash in hand workers( is a long story ...wish i could turn back time. )

1) is that anyway that i can proof it ? Ask ex-employee for reference letter, letter of employment ?

2) do have enough points (120) without claiming the "working experience point", can i drop it & proceed .. ? 

Please help you kindness will be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

st7001 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all well.
> 
> (VISA 885)
> Just got a quick question, i'm in very bad place now, as CO asked for my evidence of employment during 2007 -2008 which i don't have any payslip/taxation letter as i only work as cash in hand workers( is a long story ...wish i could turn back time. )
> ...


I was asked to give employment evidence from 2001 and I provided in the form of one pay slip per quarter and all bank statements for last 11 years showing salary credit and I could only produce tax documents from 2006 since I am in US for last 3 years and didn't carry any tax documents older than 3 years.

I submitted all those and CO changes status of these and all other documents to received from requested.

I am now in the process of getting PCC and medicals done.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mandhani said:


> I was asked to give employment evidence from 2001 and I provided in the form of one pay slip per quarter and all bank statements for last 11 years showing salary credit and I could only produce tax documents from 2006 since I am in US for last 3 years and didn't carry any tax documents older than 3 years.
> 
> I submitted all those and CO changes status of these and all other documents to received from requested.
> 
> I am now in the process of getting PCC and medicals done.


Wow. I am in precisely the same situation as you. I can produce bank statements from 2000, tax documents from 2004, payslips from 2006. I have all relevant correspondence including offer letters from 2000 onwards. Hope that is good enough.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Wow. I am in precisely the same situation as you. I can produce bank statements from 2000, tax documents from 2004, payslips from 2006. I have all relevant correspondence including offer letters from 2000 onwards. Hope that is good enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


By the way, can I merge payslips across 3 employers over past 6 years in one pdf file?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Wow. I am in precisely the same situation as you. I can produce bank statements from 2000, tax documents from 2004, payslips from 2006. I have all relevant correspondence including offer letters from 2000 onwards. Hope that is good enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


It should be ok..I was apprehensive as I could only produce 2 forms of proof from the beginning..but I submitted Employer Reference Letter and Experience letter stating my duration and technical responsibilities.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

bangalg said:


> By the way, can I merge payslips across 3 employers over past 6 years in one pdf file?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I didn't combine payslips from different employer but one pdf from one employer each to keep clarity for CO so I would suggest you to do the same...

I guess CO is looking for number of years of experience you claim to prove in the form of other documents.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

bangalg said:


> By the way, can I merge payslips across 3 employers over past 6 years in one pdf file?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Oops I cannot do that as file limit is only 60. I should have planned it better. 
Tell me- does the file number limit of 60 include medicals? I don't think so as this is done by hospital directly. 
Is there anyway I can upload more than 60 documents?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Two queries-

A. If I reach the number of files limit of 60, and CO asks for some more documents, obviously I will not be able to upload. In that case, willi be able to respond to the CO query by attaching docs over email?

B. I have payslips, tax deduction proof, bank statements, experience letters covering last 12 years lined up for upload. Each of them do not cover the entire period, but overall they do Does it still make sense to upload things like offer letters, promotion letters, etc.? I am reaching my number of files limit of 60

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Two queries-
> 
> A. If I reach the number of files limit of 60, and CO asks for some more documents, obviously I will not be able to upload. In that case, willi be able to respond to the CO query by attaching docs over email?
> 
> ...


I kept 60 files each and 5MB of each file size in consideration by keeping in mind additional documents required, PCC from India,Germany and USA and medicals so when I couldn't combine 5 different password protected PDF together then I sent it via email only and I have around 13 more files to go before I reach 60 files including my son and my wife.Hope this clarifies my situation.

Once you get CO then recommended way is to upload online as mentioned in CO's email but if that is not possible then it should go by email only as no other option is left :confused2:


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Oops I cannot do that as file limit is only 60. I should have planned it better.
> Tell me- does the file number limit of 60 include medicals? I don't think so as this is done by hospital directly.
> Is there anyway I can upload more than 60 documents?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Here is US no health clinic is ehealth clinic(quite strange) so this is not for me as medicals will be sent by courier from US to Oz.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Two queries-
> 
> A. If I reach the number of files limit of 60, and CO asks for some more documents, obviously I will not be able to upload. In that case, willi be able to respond to the CO query by attaching docs over email?
> 
> ...


Once you get a CO, merge all the pays lips into one PDF and tell the CO about the same. Since you don't have a CO yet, hope that he does not ask for any other proofs. Everything varies from case to case and CO to CO.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

In my case my application is paper based, so I emailed multiple PDF files to DIAC - each for payslips, tax records and bank statements. The total size was around 20 MB. I also included a letter stating which PDF files contains what information. This was accepted by my CO.

I just emailed my CO asking about the status of my application. She replied that it is undergoing security checks. Does anyone have any idea how long it will take for Pakistani Application (with a history of traveling abroad)?

Thanks.


----------



## husain (Nov 14, 2012)

Need to know if I have worked in organization for say 40 months but got pay slips from them of about 20 - 25 and then other organization I have my all pay slips and third organization a small one pay me in cash then what? How should i satisfy them as i left company more than one year ago and project is closed and so with the data its really hard now to get any thing i got my employment contracts though as for tax return i dont have any thing of that sort kindly share your exprience with me


----------



## husain (Nov 14, 2012)

*Pay Slips*

Dear Reader
i am in some sort of limbo .I have send my documents for skill assessment to Engineer's Australia .Now go it positive as Geotechnical Engineer.I am now asked to submit pay slips , tax return bank statements
Now problem is I got pay slips from previous organization only 20 to 25 for my 40 months though i got my contract , reference letter transfer letters etc.Now tell me is that sufficient as pay slips from previous organization is proving to be bottleneck for me can you share your expreiences for me


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

If you can show one pay slip for each quarter (of a year) that will be suffice.. That shows the money has been flowing in from company into your account.. it worked for me at least..

Bukhari.



husain said:


> Dear Reader
> i am in some sort of limbo .I have send my documents for skill assessment to Engineer's Australia .Now go it positive as Geotechnical Engineer.I am now asked to submit pay slips , tax return bank statements
> Now problem is I got pay slips from previous organization only 20 to 25 for my 40 months though i got my contract , reference letter transfer letters etc.Now tell me is that sufficient as pay slips from previous organization is proving to be bottleneck for me can you share your expreiences for me


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Get a letter from company stating that u were paid in cash.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

I think its better to show Bank statement (since there will be complete record) instead of asking company to show that salary was disbursed in cash form. it will create discrepancy when compared to bank statement.Bank statement needs to be submitted in any case.. However you he can ask from company to make him a letter showing what he was paid every month for the tenure he was with them..

Bukhari.


shafaqat309 said:


> Get a letter from company stating that u were paid in cash.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

bukhari said:


> I think its better to show Bank statement (since there will be complete record) instead of asking company to show that salary was disbursed in cash form. it will create discrepancy when compared to bank statement.Bank statement needs to be submitted in any case.. However you he can ask from company to make him a letter showing what he was paid every month for the tenure he was with them..
> 
> Bukhari.


How would you show that a particular transaction on ur bank statement is your salary?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> How would you show that a particular transaction on ur bank statement is your salary?


Its not necessary to put a name to the transaction.. as long as (if CO ends up doing a thorough matching and checking) CO finds almost matching amounts on bank statement and salary slips.. That means its a salary transaction..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

bukhari said:


> Its not necessary to put a name to the transaction.. as long as (if CO ends up doing a thorough matching and checking) CO finds almost matching amounts on bank statement and salary slips.. That means its a salary transaction..


Ok, if i am you case officer m not going to accept that 

if your friend does a regular transaction with same amount, would that be considered a salary statement?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Ok, if i am you case officer m not going to accept that
> 
> if your friend does a regular transaction with same amount, would that be considered a salary statement?


That's y u r not a CASE Officer 

Waisay Shafaqat is right go for a letter from your ex-company stating the cash salary withdrawals 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Ok, if i am you case officer m not going to accept that
> 
> if your friend does a regular transaction with same amount, would that be considered a salary statement?


Hi Shafaqat,

I have a second opnion on this... even i dont have salary slips from my 1st company but i got bank statement. In my bank statement it clearly mentions *"SAL COMPANY NAME"*. I have seen this for all of the salary bank accounts that i had

thanks


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Shafaqat,
> 
> I have a second opnion on this... even i dont have salary slips from my 1st company but i got bank statement. In my bank statement it clearly mentions *"SAL COMPANY NAME"*. I have seen this for all of the salary bank accounts that i had
> 
> thanks


But in yr situation, your salary is directly crediting in your bank A/C..... Here situation is, what if you are drawing salary in Cash (By Hand not credit to Bank A/C) along with that your company is providing any cash salary slip.... In this case how would u justify your claim. For this u need a letter from the company with the statement that Mr.ABC was getting his/her monthly salary by cash. With sign and stamp.

It is very common practice here in Pakistan that companies pay cash salaries to employees without salary slips.....

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> That's y u r not a CASE Officer
> 
> Waisay Shafaqat is right go for a letter from your ex-company stating the cash salary withdrawals
> 
> ...


I am under impression that salary was disbursed through bank to the personnel.. anyways, I am sure if shafqat is proposing something it will have some substance either..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

For my first company, i did not have any salary slip, no bank statement, no letter from company, no tax documents, no proof of income a all, my case officer did not ask for any document and did not provide anything. So it depends on ur case officer.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> But in yr situation, your salary is directly crediting in your bank A/C..... Here situation is, what if you are drawing salary in Cash (By Hand not credit to Bank A/C) along with that your company is providing any cash salary slip.... In this case how would u justify your claim. For this u need a letter from the company with the statement that Mr.ABC was getting his/her monthly salary by cash. With sign and stamp.
> 
> It is very common practice here in Pakistan that companies pay cash salaries to employees without salary slips.....
> 
> ...


Hii,

I feel along with Experience Letter if you get another letter from Company saying the person is a full time employee from XXdate to XX Date. He was paid XXX Amount as salary and the payment has been done as Cash.
This will suffice..

because Not everyone can have all the possible documents for all the companies.


Regards
RK


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I feel along with Experience Letter if you get another letter from Company saying the person is a full time employee from XXdate to XX Date. He was paid XXX Amount as salary and the payment has been done as Cash.
> This will suffice..
> ...



I hope this letter will serve the purpose .....
i was personally in the same situation and i did the same.


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*No proof of payment for my first job*



shafaqat309 said:


> I had no tax, payslip, bank statement or any other proof of salary etc for my first job carrying 1.8 years exp, so i got a letter from company mentioning my salary. I was not eligible for tax at that time.


I have no proof of payment for my first job for which I'm claiming 2 years of experience, since the salary was given to my hand and it was a very small company. Will the CO accept if I provide a letter from the Manager of the Company mentioning this along with the amount they payed me? Please help.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

devandroid said:


> I have no proof of payment for my first job for which I'm claiming 2 years of experience, since the salary was given to my hand and it was a very small company. Will the CO accept if I provide a letter from the Manager of the Company mentioning this along with the amount they payed me? Please help.


Yes it works for u ... don't worry 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi
first of all thanks for the advices everyone, I am preparing my documents and have a question about the payslips, I always withdraw my salary in cash, cant own a bank account, 2 of my ex-employers did not use payslips, however they have given me detail experience letters which i used for acs and salary letter mentioning i worked for them from xxxx to xxxx and my monthly salary was x and i was being paid in cash, i got these on the company letterhead from both the employers, will that be enough? or do i need to arrange some other documents? Im preparing for 189 and expecting an invite on dec 1. please advice and thanks


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

prototype_nsx said:


> Hi
> first of all thanks for the advices everyone, I am preparing my documents and have a question about the payslips, I always withdraw my salary in cash, cant own a bank account, 2 of my ex-employers did not use payslips, however they have given me detail experience letters which i used for acs and salary letter mentioning i worked for them from xxxx to xxxx and my monthly salary was x and i was being paid in cash, i got these on the company letterhead from both the employers, will that be enough? or do i need to arrange some other documents? Im preparing for 189 and expecting an invite on dec 1. please advice and thanks


Should be enough.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Should be enough.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I got in same situation

i worked 5 yr ago... cash in hand, so having no payslip, etc.. docs

Wt to do?? writng in ref letter by expalinaing situation like " working cash in had" during this time

it is enough??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Wt does it meay of External Check???

is it job verification ????


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Wt does it meay of External Check???
> 
> is it job verification ????


External check means the checks are being done by agency external to DIAC. This may be the intelligence services of Australia or partners in other countries.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Wt does it meay by intelligence services?? 

my query is is it employment verification only or other factors too??


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all,

My document checklists is showing Met status for all documents except Work Experience showing "Further Checking Required" Status.


DAIC has already called my employer on 30-Dec-2012 and the employer screwed it. They have told DIAC that nobody by the name asked for, works in that in that company. I have been working there for 6+ years now :-(

I received a mail from DIAC on 05-Feb-2013, a big PDF named 'IMMI Natural justice' asking me to provide more proofs of my employment.

I had submitted notarized copies for all pay slips, appraisal letters, reference letters from clients, salary certificate from employer etc. on 04-March-2013. Haven't heard anything from DIAC yet.

Has anybody faced a similar situation ? Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

KAYAR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My document checklists is showing Met status for all documents except Work Experience showing "Further Checking Required" Status.
> 
> ...



Who is your CO and from which team?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Wt does it meay by intelligence services??
> 
> my query is is it employment verification only or other factors too??


Employment verification is not external checks. Employment verification is part of routine internal processes done by DIAC thorough Aus immigration officials at their embassies.

External Checks on the other hand are those which DIAC subcontracts external agencies to do. Examples of the external agencies are ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organisation), FBI, CIA, MI6, etc

Verifications done by DIAC are not limited to employment. it all depends on what the CO needs to be verified. It could be your education claims, or residence claims. Any document or information supplied is subject to potential verification if Co deems it is required. Employment verification just happens to be the one applicants will know about because we keep in touch with our current and former employers, but you will be surprised about lots of other info that is verified and you do not get to know about. You will only know when DIAC gets a negative response for that particular document or information & they want you to comment. They even verify IELTS reports and images on reports. passports etc.


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

CO is from Team 2, Adelaide


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Goran said:


> Who is your CO and from which team?


CO is from Team 2, Adelaide


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

When I got my email from my CO it stated that there are some technical difficulties and I should ONLY email additional documents and not upload any more.

Your CO is happy to receive documents via email once you have been contacted.



mandhani said:


> I kept 60 files each and 5MB of each file size in consideration by keeping in mind additional documents required, PCC from India,Germany and USA and medicals so when I couldn't combine 5 different password protected PDF together then I sent it via email only and I have around 13 more files to go before I reach 60 files including my son and my wife.Hope this clarifies my situation.
> 
> Once you get CO then recommended way is to upload online as mentioned in CO's email but if that is not possible then it should go by email only as no other option is left :confused2:


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

tenten said:


> Employment verification is not external checks. Employment verification is part of routine internal processes done by DIAC thorough Aus immigration officials at their embassies.
> 
> External Checks on the other hand are those which DIAC subcontracts external agencies to do. Examples of the external agencies are ASIO (Australian Security Intelligence Organisation), FBI, CIA, MI6, etc
> 
> Verifications done by DIAC are not limited to employment. it all depends on what the CO needs to be verified. It could be your education claims, or residence claims. Any document or information supplied is subject to potential verification if Co deems it is required. Employment verification just happens to be the one applicants will know about because we keep in touch with our current and former employers, but you will be surprised about lots of other info that is verified and you do not get to know about. You will only know when DIAC gets a negative response for that particular document or information & they want you to comment. They even verify IELTS reports and images on reports. passports etc.


Bottom line is. Don't lie or exaggerate your claims to DIAC. If they find out you could easily be denied a visa.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

*Job Designations vary in Pay Slips*

Hi all, 

I am just about to apply for my visa, however I have this clarification. I have progressed in my role and my designation have changed with experience. However my roles have been the same. 

The experience letter from my company briefed by complete experience into the current designation. In my case as a Technical Specialist. Any my assessment has been done with this title only for the whole period of employment 2007 to 2013.

Now my fear is if I am submitting payslips, they reflect my designations at that period of time. Like:
Network Administrator.
Sr.Network Administrator.
Technical Specialist.

Do you guys feel this will be a problem ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Job titles are not as important as the actual duties you do. As long as your duties remained related to the selected occupation then you will be ok. 

Do not stress much. DIAC knows that titles and responsibilities change.

All the best.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

tenten said:


> Job titles are not as important as the actual duties you do. As long as your duties remained related to the selected occupation then you will be ok.
> 
> Do not stress much. DIAC knows that titles and responsibilities change.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks! That is a relief to hear.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well guys, after starting this thread for almost 18 months now, I've got received Medical & PCC Request 

Anyone knows what happens on the Medical Tests? The clinic told me that it will take about 3-4 hours. What are they going to do for so long? I have an appointment for coming Thursday. 

I've got PCC from Pakistan and waiting for it to come from the UK (as I also lived there in last 10 years) so on the PCC I'm okay. I'm just curious about the medical examination. I know that me and my dependents don't have HIV, Hep B and TB. Overall we're fine. But still, if anyone has gone through the meds, please share your experience. 

Also, how long does it take to get your visa after submission of PCCs and Medicals?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> Well guys, after starting this thread for almost 18 months now, I've got received Medical & PCC Request
> 
> Anyone knows what happens on the Medical Tests? The clinic told me that it will take about 3-4 hours. What are they going to do for so long? I have an appointment for coming Thursday.
> 
> ...


Answers in Red


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> Answers in Red


Thanks, what's MOC?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> Well guys, after starting this thread for almost 18 months now, I've got received Medical & PCC Request
> 
> Anyone knows what happens on the Medical Tests? The clinic told me that it will take about 3-4 hours. What are they going to do for so long? I have an appointment for coming Thursday.
> 
> ...


In my case it took about 2 hours. Although all tests were performed at the same complex you have to do to different sections for each test. Also we are 4 people. 
The general exam was at one place. Another for the chest X-Ray and yet another for urine and blood tests. The place we went to was busy so we had to wait a while before we could see the relevant party. If you services provider says 4 hours then I guess they are very busy and you may have to wait a while before you see the correct person.

The exam itself is basic. They ask you about your medical history, a physical exam is done. Your body is checked for soars or other abnormalities. Your eyes are tested; they check your ears, throat and listen to your lungs.

The blood work is strait forward. They extract 2 vials of blood and ask you to pee in a cup.

The chest X-Ray: You stand in front of an X-Ray machine and they take 1-2 shots of your upper body. Takes only a couple of minutes.

If you don’t have to wait and you are a family of 4 you can do all the examinations in under an hour.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hammad83 said:


> Thanks, what's MOC?


Hello hammad83,

It stands for Medical Officers of CommonWealth.

Please follow the detailed Medical process pertinent to the Immigration visa in the following PDF document.

http://www.gdciq.gov.cn/CJSFW/Documents/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Cyima (May 31, 2013)

Good Luck.. Seems like you are on track....


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay guys I've got the PCCs from Pakistan & UK and medicals are scheduled for tomorrow. I've got one question - how much time do you have to move to Australia (or visit Australia to get your visa validated) after visa is granted. My PCC expires on 27th Nov 2013 for Pakistan (still waiting for the UK PCC to arrive) and don't know about the expiry of medicals yet. I've read somewhere that you have to go to Australia before PCC expires. 

Any ideas on how much time do you have to move to Australia after visa grant? Please reply because if it has to be before my PCC expires, I will have to start making arrangements immediately.

Thanks.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

As far as I know, if you have less than 10 years of experience but more than 5, you can claim points for 5 years (someone correct me if I'm wrong). As far as job evidence is concerned, CO asks you for your employment confirmation letters including the job details (or a referral from your supervisor with reason as to why you cannot present an HR letter), salary slips (not all but some of them covering the periods you claim as your employment), tax certificates (usually every company gives its employees each for a year) and bank statements covering the period of your claimed employment, showing the salary depositing in your bank. If you cannot provide all of these, try to present whatever evidence you have of your employment like Employee ID cards, promotion letters, job offer letters, copy of job contract etc. and explain to your CO why you cannot provide some of the required documents. It really depends on your CO whether he/she can be satisfied from it or not. Hopefully they do understand.

PS: I'm still waiting for a reply to my question - anyone?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> As far as I know, if you have less than 10 years of experience but more than 5, you can claim points for 5 years (someone correct me if I'm wrong). As far as job evidence is concerned, CO asks you for your employment confirmation letters including the job details (or a referral from your supervisor with reason as to why you cannot present an HR letter), salary slips (not all but some of them covering the periods you claim as your employment), tax certificates (usually every company gives its employees each for a year) and bank statements covering the period of your claimed employment, showing the salary depositing in your bank. If you cannot provide all of these, try to present whatever evidence you have of your employment like Employee ID cards, promotion letters, job offer letters, copy of job contract etc. and explain to your CO why you cannot provide some of the required documents. It really depends on your CO whether he/she can be satisfied from it or not. Hopefully they do understand.
> 
> PS: I'm still waiting for a reply to my question - anyone?


you are right about what documents to provide, if you cannot then you can get statuatory declaration and have your senior colleagues sign them for you, that will help.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

ambproject said:


> question is i got proof of 5 years alright but will they insist on 5.8 years of expereince proof ?


thats what i said, get referral/stat documents from supervisors saying you worked for 5.8 years and the chances of not being asked for .8 years proof are very thin, if you provide 5 years of proof they wont bother for the .8 years. a lot of people have provided 3/4 payslips for last 2/3 years and were never asked for more. try and provide as much as you can and good luck.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> As far as I know, if you have less than 10 years of experience but more than 5, you can claim points for 5 years (someone correct me if I'm wrong). As far as job evidence is concerned, CO asks you for your employment confirmation letters including the job details (or a referral from your supervisor with reason as to why you cannot present an HR letter), salary slips (not all but some of them covering the periods you claim as your employment), tax certificates (usually every company gives its employees each for a year) and bank statements covering the period of your claimed employment, showing the salary depositing in your bank. If you cannot provide all of these, try to present whatever evidence you have of your employment like Employee ID cards, promotion letters, job offer letters, copy of job contract etc. and explain to your CO why you cannot provide some of the required documents. It really depends on your CO whether he/she can be satisfied from it or not. Hopefully they do understand.
> 
> PS: I'm still waiting for a reply to my question - anyone?


I have got my acs in jan. By that time i had 4++ years. This nov i will be getting 5yrs and hopefully increase my score for a invite. If i get a invite do i need to get a fresh letter from my employer at least up to nov?(which i dont like to ask again) or will providing salary slips(including nov) and promotion letters help?


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

samkalu said:


> I have got my acs in jan. By that time i had 4++ years. This nov i will be getting 5yrs and hopefully increase my score for a invite. If i get a invite do i need to get a fresh letter from my employer at least up to nov?(which i dont like to ask again) or will providing salary slips(including nov) and promotion letters help?


If you already have a letter from your employer stating that you currently work there, I don't think you're gonna need another letter. I, for example, got letter from my current employer at the time that I'm working there since Mar 2011. I used the same letter which I used in ACS. (My ACS was in Nov 2011 and I applied in Mar 2012). And yes you need to provide salary slips, bank statements and tax documents (if you have any) for the periods you have claimed.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> If you already have a letter from your employer stating that you currently work there, I don't think you're gonna need another letter. I, for example, got letter from my current employer at the time that I'm working there since Mar 2011. I used the same letter which I used in ACS. (My ACS was in Nov 2011 and I applied in Mar 2012). And yes you need to provide salary slips, bank statements and tax documents (if you have any) for the periods you have claimed.


Thats good. Coz i dont like to ask for another letter.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys I've got good news. Today I got the Visa Grant !!!

They've given me a deadline of 22 Aug 2014 to make first entry. Lodged my Application on 16th March 2012 and Visa Granted on 2nd Oct 2013. Almost 18 and a half months - but worth waiting Thank God!

Wish me luck guys, I'll be travelling to Melbourne and look for a job as Database Administrator. May be around June next year - If any of you is in the same place and same field, I would be grateful if I can get any help.

Regards,


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Consgrat hammad83

Quite a long wait but lucky for you. Keep it up. Wish you luck on looking for jobs.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear Hammad congratulations.

u had a tough time though.. plz guide me on one aspect . my tax also deduct from my salary. if my admin give me letter for tax deduction would it be the Tax certificate.
\????


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

samy25 said:


> Dear Hammad congratulations.
> 
> u had a tough time though.. plz guide me on one aspect . my tax also deduct from my salary. if my admin give me letter for tax deduction would it be the Tax certificate.
> \????


That's correct - the tax deduction letter from your employer including details of your salary and deduction of taxes would be considered as tax certificate.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

hammad83 said:


> That's correct - the tax deduction letter from your employer including details of your salary and deduction of taxes would be considered as tax certificate.


Thanks alot. i will read all the thread and later i will ask if anything. plz tell me if u know , that my previous assessed company has been closed. so what is the procedure to show the proofs other than exp letter???


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

samy25 said:


> Thanks alot. i will read all the thread and later i will ask if anything. plz tell me if u know , that my previous assessed company has been closed. so what is the procedure to show the proofs other than exp letter???


I'm not sure but I think you can tell your CO that your previous company has been closed so you're not able to provide salary slips and tax certificate from that company. If you have any other evidence, like Promotion/Appraisal Letters, employee card from company etc. provide them those. Hopefully they will understand.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

samy25 said:


> Thanks alot. i will read all the thread and later i will ask if anything. plz tell me if u know , that my previous assessed company has been closed. so what is the procedure to show the proofs other than exp letter???


Don't worry my previous company is also closed 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Don't worry my previous company is also closed
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


then for sure i am coming to u for advice once i get the invitation


----------



## Boy666 (Mar 17, 2014)

shafaqat309 said:


> What's you doing here? heheheehehe
> Good luck with ur WA application application, do let me know if i can be helpful.


I am also planning to move to Brisbanse as just CO is assigned to my application after 3.5 years long wait - as I spent 5 years in brisbane earlier from 1999 - 2004.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Very useful thread.

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## shashi7391 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Case officer asking for Employment Evidence-Tax Returns*

Hello,
I have lodged visa application for 189 visa on 10/may/2016 and case officer contacted asking for "employment evidence-Tax returns'' on 19/may/2016. 
My problem, i have claimed experience for 3years starting from June 2012 to present. The breakup of the evidence available is mentioned below:

June 2012 to Sept 2012 i worked as intern for this i have relieving and reference letters (the same was approved by Engineer's Australia).

Oct 2012-June 2013 i worked as Graduate Engineer Trainee for this i have appointment letter, 3 payslips, Relieving letter and reference letter, Annual EPF statement for year 2013-2014 (showing my date of joining in the organization, with my name and DOB, employer name)

Oct 2013 - Present:
I worked as Civil Engineer for this i have appointment letter, payslips, EPF statement for Oct-2013 to Oct-2014, IT Returns for FY 2014-2015, In jan 2015 i was promoted as senior civil engineer i have this letter as well, In feb 2015 i was transferred to Uganda i have this letter as well, my payscale was revised in Uganda from april 2015 i have evidence for this as well, From April-2015 to present i have national social security fund statement, Payslips. Also, i have reference letters from my boss and project manager from India and Uganda respectively, Bank statement for OCt 2013-Present.

Although, i have submitted all these docs while lodging the application the CO has asked for IT returns which I don't have. Also, it is not possible for me to file IT returns now. I haven't filed as my income was far too below the tax slab. 

Could anyone suggest me a way forward. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Girlfromph (May 24, 2016)

Hi everyone! My previous company has been closed. I only have certificate of employment signed by my manager, this is in full details stating duties, salary, position etc and also signed by the head of the laboratory who is also our pathologist ( I'm a medical scientist ) how will I prove that ex company is closed? Being said this, I will not be able to give other docs or evidence for my paid employment, what to do? What are the alternative documents to show? Pls help me.


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

shashi7391 said:


> Hello,
> I have lodged visa application for 189 visa on 10/may/2016 and case officer contacted asking for "employment evidence-Tax returns'' on 19/may/2016.
> My problem, i have claimed experience for 3years starting from June 2012 to present. The breakup of the evidence available is mentioned below:
> 
> ...


You must have received Form 16 from your employer. Form16 also suffice as tax payment proof of employment if you don't have income tax return


----------



## shashi7391 (Mar 9, 2016)

I do not have form 16 for 2012-2013, 2015-2016(am working in uganda since feb 2015, here tax is PAYE)


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

shashi7391 said:


> I do not have form 16 for 2012-2013, 2015-2016(am working in uganda since feb 2015, here tax is PAYE)


For tax free countries, no issues,DIBP Knows about those countries.
Coming to tax returns, even if you do not fall under tax bracket, you can file individual retrurns and submit.


----------



## Girlfromph (May 24, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> For tax free countries, no issues,DIBP Knows about those countries.
> Coming to tax returns, even if you do not fall under tax bracket, you can file individual retrurns and submit.


Hi everyone! My previous company has been closed. I only have certificate of employment signed by my manager, this is in full details stating duties, salary, position etc and also signed by the head of the laboratory who is also our pathologist ( I'm a medical scientist ) how will I prove that ex company is closed? Being said this, I will not be able to give other docs or evidence for my paid employment, what to do? What are the alternative documents to show? Pls help me.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

If you have contact with your former manager or colleagues usually if they write up a statutory declaration and sign it at the embassy would work as evidence if you have no other documents to provide. Write up everything about the company closing, why you don't have evidence of employment, etc. If you can't find a colleague or a former employer, you can write the declaration yourself. Formats can be found online www.ag.gov.au ... you want the commonwealth statutory declarations not the ones that are state specific.

Hope this helps.



Girlfromph said:


> Hi everyone! My previous company has been closed. I only have certificate of employment signed by my manager, this is in full details stating duties, salary, position etc and also signed by the head of the laboratory who is also our pathologist ( I'm a medical scientist ) how will I prove that ex company is closed? Being said this, I will not be able to give other docs or evidence for my paid employment, what to do? What are the alternative documents to show? Pls help me.


----------



## Axeem (May 12, 2015)

Guys,

"Evidence of employment" as requested by the CO is the same as "Evidence of work experience" right? I am about to upload the documents and now at loss. Please help. Thanks


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Axeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> "Evidence of employment" as requested by the CO is the same as "Evidence of work experience" right? I am about to upload the documents and now at loss. Please help. Thanks


evidence of employment would be everything related to your work, for example your experience letter, promotion letters if you have, tax or salary slips etc.

you have to prove that you are working and getting salary.


----------



## sharmison (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I had applied for the 189 PR Visa on 13th Oct 2016 and got a letter from CO (on 24th Oct 2016) to provide more evidence for employment and under checklist, she mentioned 
- *Bank Statement from 2008-2016 showing salary credited into personal bank account*.

During application itself, i had provided whatever document I had, like:
Payslips from last 10 years (91 pages)
Last 10 years Tax Statements
Employer statements showing roles N Responsibility
Statutory Declaration (for the jobs where I couldn't get the employer statement

Now as I understood that AS CO has asked for the bank statement, I must have to provide, but my confusion is in last 10 years I have worked in US, India & now Singapore
2006 - 2009 - USA
2009 - 2012 - India
2012 - till date --> Singapore

As I have moved from US & India, all my bank accounts are closed except 2, One is in india which is inactive because of no active transactions done since 2012, and the other one in Singapore, which I am using as my salary account.

So basically I can get the bank statement from 2012-2016 (from Singapore Bank only) and cannot get it for the closed or inactive banks as to request for old statements, I will need to personally go the bank/branch, which is not possible.

Is it fine for me to upload whatever bank statement I have with me (2012-2016) and for 2008-2012, I will send email to CO the reason that the accounts are either closed or inactive and I cannot travel to USA or india to request the banks?

please help me with my confusion....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharmison said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for the 189 PR Visa on 13th Oct 2016 and got a letter from CO (on 24th Oct 2016) to provide more evidence for employment and under checklist, she mentioned
> - *Bank Statement from 2008-2016 showing salary credited into personal bank account*.
> ...


If you hold any legal documents from US & Ind when you worked there will help now
Such as superannuation docs from US, US ID where your position is mentioned,PF statements , company provided medical insurances etc

You are at crucial stage, write an explanation to CO along with what mentioned above
to prove your claims are genuine and you did work there

Good luck


----------



## sharmison (Oct 11, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> If you hold any legal documents from US & Ind when you worked there will help now
> Such as superannuation docs from US, US ID where your position is mentioned,PF statements , company provided medical insurances etc
> 
> You are at crucial stage, write an explanation to CO along with what mentioned above
> ...


Thanks for your response mate.

After I had submitted my application, I had uploaded tax statements from my past employers (USA - W2 statement, India - Form 16). Attached my payslips, attached the experience letter that I got from past employers & attached statutory declarations signed by my previous managers (for my current employment as well as one past employment).
Along with these, for USA I also submitted the H1B Approval notice for all my employment in USA and the scanned social security card.

these were only documents I had with me so I had uploaded all.

For Bank statements, I could get only from 2012 till now, so cannot go back to india or USA to get bank statement for the accounts which are either closed or inactive.

I will upload whatever bank statement I have with me, and then will email the CO, why I couldn't get previous bank statements (same reason as I mentioned above), and then will request her to consider.

Lets see.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharmison said:


> Thanks for your response mate.
> 
> After I had submitted my application, I had uploaded tax statements from my past employers (USA - W2 statement, India - Form 16). Attached my payslips, attached the experience letter that I got from past employers & attached statutory declarations signed by my previous managers (for my current employment as well as one past employment).
> Along with these, for USA I also submitted the H1B Approval notice for all my employment in USA and the scanned social security card.
> ...



Yep,
Send whateva you have with an explanation.
Good luck


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

Dear Expats, Please help me as i am really worried. I have positive outcome from VETASSESS for pharmacy technician and i am originally a pharmacy graduate. I claimed 5 years work experience. I got state invitation and I should lodge my visa application and pay the fees. However, my question is if I only have salary slips, statutory declaration and my contract with no tax payments and no social insurance as i was paid in cash will that be enough for the CO or not ? Should I pay the fees or is it really risky ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Girlfromph said:


> Hi everyone! My previous company has been closed. I only have certificate of employment signed by my manager, this is in full details stating duties, salary, position etc and also signed by the head of the laboratory who is also our pathologist ( I'm a medical scientist ) how will I prove that ex company is closed? Being said this, I will not be able to give other docs or evidence for my paid employment, what to do? What are the alternative documents to show? Pls help me.


Only alternatives are either you completely forget about this experience or provide any document related to the closure or a notification indicating the closure of that company.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mokaaustralia said:


> Dear Expats, Please help me as i am really worried. I have positive outcome from VETASSESS for pharmacy technician and i am originally a pharmacy graduate. I claimed 5 years work experience. I got state invitation and I should lodge my visa application and pay the fees. However, my question is if I only have salary slips, statutory declaration and my contract with no tax payments and no social insurance as i was paid in cash will that be enough for the CO or not ? Should I pay the fees or is it really risky ?
> Thanks in advance


Get a recently dated letter from that company stating that your pay is consolidated and duration of work period and position if possible

or file your own individual tax returns and submit


----------



## laussie15 (May 30, 2017)

Hi,

I hve issue in issuing Bank statement and payslip. Actually current company have cash flow issue so they use to give some amount of salary in hand and some in bank account. But my payslip is my actual salary amount they use to mention.

So my banks statements and payslip is not matching same. By the way the amount which i mention to my assessment team, is my actual salary most of the months i get properly paid but some months not like that.

I just take my complete banks statement and payslip and plan to give them. Due to this issue will the CO create issue . I want to highlight im working for same employer as i mentioned in my assessment.

Please any one shed some light for my issue.

Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

laussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hve issue in issuing Bank statement and payslip. Actually current company have cash flow issue so they use to give some amount of salary in hand and some in bank account. But my payslip is my actual salary amount they use to mention.
> 
> ...




Write same explanation , sign it and try to get explanation letter from your company HR also and submit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23 (Mar 26, 2018)

I got 2nd Case officer contact asking for provident fund statement and tax documents from 2011 but i have Provident fund only for last 3 years. I have uploaded tax documents from 2011 but no provident fund statement.

Is it correct.. or should i upload 3 years PF statement as well.
I dont want much delay already got 2 CO contacts.

Please suggest.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

